# Should I lease a car from Hertz to drive for Uber?



## Walojn (Jun 11, 2021)

Hello all!

I just downloaded the Uber app, and want to start driving, but am thinking about leasing a car from Hertz through Uber.
What is the process like?
AND, if something happens to the car, do I contact Uber or the people who leased it to me?

Thank you!


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Walojn said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I just downloaded the Uber app, and want to start driving, but am thinking about leasing a car from Hertz through Uber.
> What is the process like?
> ...


How much is the lease? And what are the terms?


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

The terms are that you will be paid even less than those who are driving their own cars


----------



## The super uber (May 23, 2020)

Walojn said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I just downloaded the Uber app, and want to start driving, but am thinking about leasing a car from Hertz through Uber.
> What is the process like?
> ...


Can't lease a vehicle in PA to Uber


----------



## Merc49 (Apr 30, 2019)

NOOOOOO


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## th3r4f (Jan 9, 2021)

Looks like you can still rent one. I’m in Texas. They cover you a little while you have a passenger and I put my insurance on for when I don’t. For me it’s $250 a week. Totally worth it if your doing more than 50 hours drive time a week. Hertz pays for repairs through Firestone or pep boys. I’ve gotten tires repaired, car checked, shifter fixed and oil changed approved by hertZ.


----------



## BallinBruha (Dec 11, 2020)

Don’t listen to these fools ... YOU are the only one that can make that decision. We don’t know your financial history, living status, etc.... crunch the numbers and see it looks like ? On Uber X just use 20$ an hour as a base line for your calculations. IMO buying a used Prius would be best. 

With that being said if you need to save up some money first in order to buy a vehicle I think leasing would be a good option. Put in some mega hours and get it done !


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

BallinBruha said:


> On Uber X just use 20$ an hour as a base line for your calculations.


Not if you're driving a rental


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

BallinBruha said:


> Don’t listen to these fools ... YOU are the only one that can make that decision. We don’t know your financial history, living status, etc.... crunch the numbers and see it looks like ? On Uber X just use 20$ an hour as a base line for your calculations. IMO buying a used Prius would be best.
> 
> With that being said if you need to save up some money first in order to buy a vehicle I think leasing would be a good option. Put in some mega hours and get it done !


$20/hr ? Not if you're leasing a car .
I just love it when people answer a question you didn't ask .
The reasons he's asking if he should lease a car to do rideshare is : 1) He does not currently own a car or a car that qualifies for rideshare 2) He does not have the money to buy a new or used car 
IMO used cars , if you can find one , are extremely overpriced at the moment and prices are still rising . The CPI numbers came out this week and used car prices rose 7.8% in May alone . I was looking at a 2010 Toyota Corolla LE with 110k miles for $5k last year . The same car now is going for a least $7k , if you're lucky .


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

1) No, you shouldn’t.
2)The process is: you go to their location, sign some papers, they giving you some shitty car.
3) They don’t do lease but renting you a car on weekly basis.
4) You have a liability up to certain amount, a few thousand I think, you need to do some research on it.
5) You aren’t leasing car from Uber, but from Hertz.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Uber Driver | Rental Car‎ Program | Hertz







www.hertz.com


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Walojn said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I just downloaded the Uber app, and want to start driving, but am thinking about leasing a car from Hertz through Uber.
> What is the process like?
> AND, if something happens to the car, do I contact Uber or the people who leased it to me?


The answer to the question that's in your subject line is "No."

I believe that the only way to even get close is if you drive a LOT of hours per week for Uber.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Here are your options, in order of best option, to worst option:
1) buy a used car (anything but a Prius)
2) buy a new car (anything but a Prius)
3) lease a car
4) borrow a car from your mom
5) run to the pick up location, put the pax on your back, and give them a piggy back ride to their destination (phone in one hand, all their luggage in the other)
6) buy a Prius


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

I think you should... just make sure you report back ma few months to let us know how well you're doing


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

radikia said:


> Not if you're driving a rental


I think the idea is that 20$ Hr is the baseline. Deduct all other cost's from that figure.


----------



## BallinBruha (Dec 11, 2020)

Again ... don’t listen to these fools. They have no idea what your current situation is or which market you are in. Uber can have vastly different earnings from market to market. 

The rental idea is a means to an end. Long term it’s just not realistically feasible because of the alternative which is owning. But if you aren’t ready for that yet go for a rental for a bit. Just make sure you are ready for a super grind because of the upfront fees you will owe which will take a big bite out of your income. 

The best advice I can give you though is to get going !!! Don’t sit around and think about it or post on this forum and waste your time with these trolls. This is the easiest job ever but it’s a grind. You only make money if the wheels are moving.


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

kdyrpr said:


> I think the idea is that 20$ Hr is the baseline. Deduct all other cost's from that figure.


NOT IF YOU ARE DRVING A RENTAL ! Do you understand that drivers doing rideshare in a rental are paid at a lower rate than drivers who are driving their own car ?


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

I would say no. However, a lot of this will depemnd on your market and your propensity to adapt and learn the market and the lay of the land. for instance, i live in las vegas,there is never a shortage of rides,but, the question is are you profiting or just turning dollars? I have developed an efficient way of dialing in on the best outcome when it comes to uber's way of dangling the carrot. In a way it's fun most of the time because i usually come out way ahead of people just staging at ceasars, aria,etc. Im pretty sure it costs about 270 a week here to use that program. If you are seasoned that number is not a problem,but, if you are just starting out it will seem like a huge burden until you become familiar with your market. In summation try it out,but my initial answer is still no.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

radikia said:


> NOT IF YOU ARE DRVING A RENTAL ! Do you understand that drivers doing rideshare in a rental are paid at a lower rate than drivers who are driving their own car ?


I just saw this post, this makes a huge difference. I wasn't aware of this. How much less? You have to do your research.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

TobyD said:


> Here are your options, in order of best option, to worst option:
> 1) buy a used car (anything but a Prius)
> 2) buy a new car (anything but a Prius)
> 3) lease a car
> ...


I agree with @TobyD That is damn funny🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

BallinBruha said:


> Again ... don’t listen to these fools. They have no idea what your current situation is or which market you are in. Uber can have vastly different earnings from market to market.
> 
> The rental idea is a means to an end. Long term it’s just not realistically feasible because of the alternative which is owning. But if you aren’t ready for that yet go for a rental for a bit. Just make sure you are ready for a super grind because of the upfront fees you will owe which will take a big bite out of your income.
> 
> The best advice I can give you though is to get going !!! Don’t sit around and think about it or post on this forum and waste your time with these trolls. This is the easiest job ever but it’s a grind. You only make money if the wheels are moving.


Best response.
And don’t buy a Prius


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Diamondraider said:


> I agree with @TobyD That is damn funny🤣🤣🤣


I thought it was funny too! I’m surprised it took so long for someone to notice. And yes, I 100% believe that giving your pax a piggy back ride to their destination is better than driving a Prius. 😉


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

just as a reminder...rideshare is not at its peak...more like it's death throws. do what you need to with a plan to exit asap.


----------



## Walojn (Jun 11, 2021)

Thank you all for your responses. I am going to figure out the market in Denver/Boulder, which is where I will be driving, before making the choice


----------



## Walojn (Jun 11, 2021)

TobyD said:


> Here are your options, in order of best option, to worst option:
> 1) buy a used car (anything but a Prius)
> 2) buy a new car (anything but a Prius)
> 3) lease a car
> ...


Lol I think the verdict is buy a car, and make SURE it's a Prius. Jk jk.


----------



## BallinBruha (Dec 11, 2020)

I think a Prius is definitively the smart choice ... I dunno why ppl are trying to convince you otherwise..., the mpg is ridiculous


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Yes, for 6 months till you come up with some money to put down for your own car.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

BallinBruha said:


> I think a Prius is definitively the smart choice ... I dunno why ppl are trying to convince you otherwise..., the mpg is ridiculous


Until you have to replace that $5000 battery…


----------



## Slim Shady (Feb 4, 2018)

TobyD said:


> Until you have to replace that $5000 battery…


$5000 battery will last you at least 7-8 years. Stop giving people advice when you have zero clue what you're talking about.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Slim Shady said:


> $5000 battery will last you at least 7-8 years. Stop giving people advice when you have zero clue what you're talking about.


7 to 8 years… unless you’re using to drive for Uber, and putting a lot of miles on it


----------



## BallinBruha (Dec 11, 2020)

TobyD said:


> 7 to 8 years… unless you’re using to drive for Uber, and putting a lot of miles on it


If you are driving for Uber full time you would have put like 400k miles on your car in that amount of time. I’m pretty sure you afford to get another one by that point.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

BallinBruha said:


> If you are driving for Uber full time you would have put like 400k miles on your car in that amount of time. I’m pretty sure you afford to get another one by that point.


I don’t know. According to some people on this site, we only make $1.50 to $3 an hour.


----------



## BallinBruha (Dec 11, 2020)

In my experiences Uber has nothing but generous for what we do.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

radikia said:


> NOT IF YOU ARE DRVING A RENTAL ! Do you understand that drivers doing rideshare in a rental are paid at a lower rate than drivers who are driving their own car ?


Not aware of that. Are you speaking about the fact that they deduct the cost of the rental? Why would they do that?


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

kdyrpr said:


> Not aware of that. Are you speaking about the fact that they deduct the cost of the rental? Why would they do that?


They deduct the cost of the rental if you complete a certain number of trips each week , but the rate for the trips that you are doing with a rental is lower than the rate they pay people who drive their own car . Why would they do that ? That is a question only people who have never driven for Gryft and Fubar would ask .


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

TobyD said:


> 7 to 8 years… unless you’re using to drive for Uber, and putting a lot of miles on it


And if you buy it 7 years old and three weeks into driving you have a replacement battery bill


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

BallinBruha said:


> In my experiences Uber has nothing but generous for what we do.


clearly your experience is limited


----------



## BallinBruha (Dec 11, 2020)

BestInDaWest said:


> clearly your experience is limited


Not really... 5 years


----------



## OCUberGuy (Oct 11, 2017)

BestInDaWest said:


> clearly your experience is limited


Evidently he hasn’t been placed in timeout regularly to feel the love.


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

Short answer . . . .

Its not a No. .. . its a HELL NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

radikia said:


> NOT IF YOU ARE DRVING A RENTAL ! Do you understand that drivers doing rideshare in a rental are paid at a lower rate than drivers who are driving their own car ?


this is not true…my vehicle was getting repaired so i rented for 2 weeks…my rate card on uber wss the same…
i would rent if you dont have a eligible car and want to see if you can stomach rideshare… treat it as a trial run… if you go hard you will bank some cash even paying the $250 a week or so


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Maybe. Maybe rent the car for a few months. Then you have to buy a used car. The mileage tax deduction isn't available on rental cars. So you're tax bill will be insane. Maybe work a job until you can get a used car?


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

Denver Dick said:


> this is not true…my vehicle was getting repaired so i rented for 2 weeks…my rate card on uber wss the same…
> i would rent if you dont have a eligible car and want to see if you can stomach rideshare… treat it as a trial run… if you go hard you will bank some cash even paying the $250 a week or so


Wrong Dick ! Copied this excerpt from the article linked below . Pay particular attention to the last point .

*Basic Facts about Express Drive, The Lyft Rental Car Program*

Drivers must be age 25 or older to rent
*Express Drive rentals start at ~$220 per week *
Current participating rental companies are Hertz and Flexdrive
Drivers must meet Lyft driver requirements
Refundable deposit (around $250) is returned when you turn in the car
Insurance, routine maintenance, and roadside assistance are included
Vehicles are rented by the week
Personal use allowed, with limited mileage. Unlimited miles available for extra charge
Rentals are first-come-first-served and availability can be low
Rental payments are deducted from your weekly earnings
*Rate card is lower with Express drive in some states: You earn less per mile and minute*









Renting a Car to Drive for Lyft...Is it a Smart Idea? [Lyft Express Drive Review]


The Lyft Express Drive car rental program provides rentals from Hertz and Flexdrive. Rentals are weekly, the cost is around $200/week, insurance is included, and there is a $250 deposit. When is it a smart idea?




www.ridesharingdriver.com


----------



## TGK (May 31, 2018)

Walojn said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I just downloaded the Uber app, and want to start driving, but am thinking about leasing a car from Hertz through Uber.
> What is the process like?
> ...


Go and buy a 2007 Dodge Caravan for $1000 (beg or borrow it, if you have to) Clean it up and touch up some paint, and drive it to see if your are the 1 in 4 that continues to drive for more than 2 weeks. If you can not make it through the first couple weeks that the AI throws you candy, you may not be cut out for driving. If you can make it, worry about a better car when that $1000 minivan is towed to the junk yard and you actually made some money at it. You will not make money if your going to pay the profits to a car rental company and you still need to buy gas.


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

TGK said:


> Go and buy a 2007 Dodge Caravan for $1000 (beg or borrow it, if you have to) Clean it up and touch up some paint, and drive it to see if your are the 1 in 4 that continues to drive for more than 2 weeks. If you can not make it through the first couple weeks that the AI throws you candy, you may not be cut out for driving. If you can make it, worry about a better car when that $1000 minivan is towed to the junk yard and you actually made some money at it. You will not make money if your going to pay the profits to a car rental company and you still need to buy gas.


You will not find a 2007 anything for $1000 right now with less than 250k miles . I see 2003 Corollas with less than 100k miles right now going for more than $8k . You have a better chance of winning the lottery with that $1000 right now . Thanks for chiming in from the "right" coast though . Btw I just checked the kbb private party sale price for said vehicle with 144k miles on it in good condition in the Chicago area and the number I got was $2940 . I'm sure it will cost more in your neck of the woods ............


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

radikia said:


> Wrong Dick ! Copied this excerpt from the article linked below . Pay particular attention to the last point .
> 
> *Basic Facts about Express Drive, The Lyft Rental Car Program*
> 
> ...


that is for gryft…for gruber my rate card was the same


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

I want to chime in a bit differently then everyone else.
Lease car . Great . Ok tax time. Well uber does not withhold taxes. You only can deduct your lunch gas and car washes . Meaning your pay will be just like a w2 from a regular job !. Meaning for every 400 you earn you must pay about 80 back in taxes ! And you must deduct about 3 dollars for fuel more or less what i cost to drive uber .
So you grind the crap out of yourself Risking a blood clot gaining weight . 
Grind and grind 12 hours days 6 days a week. You make 15 bucks an hour a total of 1080 minus 140 dollars in fuel.
Real gross is 940 dollars . Minus tax due a the end of year also two car washes . You take home for 72 hours is 735 dollars. How does that sound for you ? You made 10.20 an hour take home. 
Min wage. Ow no i for got about the rental price in my figures . And i think there very accurate for my market .
Rental is 350 a month plus or minus So your new take home is 650 ish so that is 9.27 an hour take home.


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> I want to chime in a bit differently then everyone else.
> Lease car . Great . Ok tax time. Well uber does not withhold taxes. You only can deduct your lunch gas and car washes . Meaning your pay will be just like a w2 from a regular job !. Meaning for every 400 you earn you must pay about 80 back in taxes ! And you must deduct about 3 dollars for fuel more or less what i cost to drive uber .
> So you grind the crap out of yourself Risking a blood clot gaining weight .
> Grind and grind 12 hours days 6 days a week. You make 15 bucks an hour a total of 1080 minus 140 dollars in fuel.
> ...


very true if you rent for a long period of time you will be taxed to death…but for someone who wants to see if they even can stand rideshare and do not have an eligible vehicle its an option for say a month maximum…or if a vet drivers car is in the shop etc its ok for a couple weeks


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

kingcorey321 said:


> I want to chime in a bit differently then everyone else.
> Lease car . Great . Ok tax time. Well uber does not withhold taxes. You only can deduct your lunch gas and car washes . Meaning your pay will be just like a w2 from a regular job !. Meaning for every 400 you earn you must pay about 80 back in taxes ! And you must deduct about 3 dollars for fuel more or less what i cost to drive uber .
> So you grind the crap out of yourself Risking a blood clot gaining weight .
> Grind and grind 12 hours days 6 days a week. You make 15 bucks an hour a total of 1080 minus 140 dollars in fuel.
> ...


You deduct your lunches?


----------



## Slim Shady (Feb 4, 2018)

TobyD said:


> 7 to 8 years… unless you’re using to drive for Uber, and putting a lot of miles on it


A recycled battery is around 1500-2k including installation. If you're putting that many miles and cannot afford that purchase every few years then it means you're not earning shit so, a battery expense should be the least of your worries.


----------



## Uberdmvdriver (Nov 3, 2020)

radikia said:


> NOT IF YOU ARE DRVING A RENTAL ! Do you understand that drivers doing rideshare in a rental are paid at a lower rate than drivers who are driving their own car ?


Seriously? What are you basing that statement on? Not true at all. Convince me otherwise.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

And the 


Slim Shady said:


> A recycled battery is around 1500-2k including installation. If you're putting that many miles and cannot afford that purchase every few years then it means you're not earning shit so, a battery expense should be the least of your worries.


And the life of a recycled battery is dramatically lower than the life of a used one.


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

Uberdmvdriver said:


> Seriously? What are you basing that statement on? Not true at all. Convince me otherwise.


I would have to teach you to read first , since I posted an excerpt above from an article for which I also provided a link , but alas , I'm not Anne Sullivan .


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

TobyD said:


> You deduct your lunches?


I don't. The IRS says they're not deductible, unless you're away from home on an overnight trip.


----------



## TGK (May 31, 2018)

radikia said:


> You will not find a 2007 anything for $1000 right now with less than 250k miles . I see 2003 Corollas with less than 100k miles right now going for more than $8k . You have a better chance of winning the lottery with that $1000 right now . Thanks for chiming in from the "right" coast though . Btw I just checked the kbb private party sale price for said vehicle with 144k miles on it in good condition in the Chicago area and the number I got was $2940 . I'm sure it will cost more in your neck of the woods ............


Yeah, you may have to travel a State or two away from IL, but they are there. Try Craigslist.org...


----------



## TGK (May 31, 2018)

TobyD said:


> You deduct your lunches?



You do not? If you normal breakfast, lunch or dinner occurs when you are driving and you have to eat out, then a portion of that is deductible...


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

TGK said:


> You do not? If you normal breakfast, lunch or dinner occurs when you are driving and you have to eat out, then a portion of that is deductible...


You are correct. A portion of your meals are deductible. Unfortunately, the portion that is deductible is 0%.


----------



## TGK (May 31, 2018)

TobyD said:


> You are correct. A portion of your meals are deductible. Unfortunately, the portion that is deductible is 0%.


My Accountant and I had that exact same argument with an IRS Auditor, this was the Auditor's last stand, since he already lost all previous ticks on my 2017 taxes. He swore this is where he would get some extra money for the Fed coffers from me. After shuffling papers and reading the same three lines, five or six times, he called in his supervisor, who read the lines and said an overnight stay is not a requirement, just away from home and unable to be at home during, while on a business activity. The example is misleading in the IRS manual, purposely. Also a meal while talking about business with someone who has the same type business (even if it is one block from your house), is deductible, just make notes of what was discussed, time, date and receipt. So a meal with another driver, a couple times a month, is not out of the realm of a deduction...


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

June132017 said:


> Maybe. Maybe rent the car for a few months. Then you have to buy a used car. The mileage tax deduction isn't available on rental cars. So you're tax bill will be insane. Maybe work a job until you can get a used car?


The mileage deduction isn't available on rental cars, but the cost of the rental, along with cost of having it washed, and gas put into the car IS.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

TGK said:


> My Accountant and I had that exact same argument with an IRS Auditor, this was the Auditor's last stand, since he already lost all previous ticks on my 2017 taxes. He swore this is where he would get some extra money for the Fed coffers from me. After shuffling papers and reading the same three lines, five or six times, he called in his supervisor, who read the lines and said an overnight stay is not a requirement, just away from home and unable to be at home during, while on a business activity. The example is misleading in the IRS manual, purposely. Also a meal while talking about business with someone who has the same type business (even if it is one block from your house), is deductible, just make notes of what was discussed, time, date and receipt. So a meal with another driver, a couple times a month, is not out of the realm of a deduction...


Sure, but do you really want to have that fight, over your deducting a few Big Macs? It's absolutely not worth it.


----------



## TGK (May 31, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> Sure, but do you really want to have that fight, over your deducting a few Big Macs? It's absolutely not worth it.


Steak or Seafood Houses only, I drove the Jersey Shore areas only, meet 1 or 2 times a week with other drivers to discuss where the action was, upcoming weddings or events, and everything to make an extra buck while driving. Having a fine dinner was a perk, having the Fed pay 50% of it, so it was like paying for a hoagie or fast food, perk on steroids...

Plus it makes you feel better while driving...


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

TGK said:


> Steak or Seafood Houses only, I drove the Jersey Shore areas only, meet 1 or 2 times a week with other drivers to discuss where the action was, upcoming weddings or events, and everything to make an extra buck while driving. Having a fine dinner was a perk, having the Fed pay 50% of it, so it was like paying for a hoagie or fast food, perk on steroids...
> 
> Plus it makes you feel better while driving...


A. If you're buying steak to meet with other drivers to talk about rideshare, you're not doing this gig for the money.

B. No, the IRS isn't paying for half of it. Let's do some math...

Let's assume for the moment, generously, that you're in a 37% tax bracket. Plus some self employment tax, so you might be close to 50%. Maybe.

Now, you may or may not be aware that the deduction is only 80% of the cost of the meal. Meals don't get deducted at full price.

So your deduction is equivalent to 40% then. At the most.

Like I said, if you're enjoying steak and lobster to talk with other U/L drivers, you're clearly not doing this gig for the money.


----------



## TGK (May 31, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> A. If you're buying steak to meet with other drivers to talk about rideshare, you're not doing this gig for the money.
> 
> B. No, the IRS isn't paying for half of it. Let's do some math...
> 
> ...


Everyone has to eat, why pinch pennies and eat poorly. Your math needs much improvement and an understanding of tax code, you have it backwards. Revisit your math and a tax consultant, maybe you will start eating well, in the future...

What may just be a Gig to you, is a business to many, with all the perks a personal business can offer. I will bet no one has explained the reason you should apply for a "business credit card" for your business and treat it much different than a "Gig".


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

TGK said:


> Your math needs much improvement and an understanding of tax code, you have it backwards.


Hogwash. I understand the tax codes perfectly well.

You just think that somehow you're getting a real benefit from all this. And you want to say that somehow the US taxpayers are paying for your steak dinners.

News flash: They're not.

At best, you're getting your steak and lobster at half price.

As Heinlein said it: There Ain't No Such Thing As A Free Lunch.


----------



## TGK (May 31, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> You just think that somehow you're getting a real benefit from all this. And you want to say that somehow the US taxpayers are paying for your steak dinners.


Wow, you read way to far between the lines on that one. Maybe you should reread the exchange...


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

TGK said:


> Maybe you should reread the exchange...


Maybe you should work through the math. It's not difficult arithmetic.

A tax deduction only means you don't pay taxes on what you spent. Not that they're paying the whole cost of your meal.


----------



## TGK (May 31, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> A tax deduction only means you don't pay taxes on what you spent.


Close but no cigar, you reduce the income on which you pay taxes. Like I said, you have to eat anyway, where did I say the whole cost of the meal, I believe I said 50%, but it is actually more than that.. The more you reduce your income, the less you pay...


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

TGK said:


> I believe I said 50%, but it is actually more than that


You said that, but that doesn't make it accurate.

You get to deduct 80% of the cost of applicable meals. And then apply your tax rate to that.

So, what's your tax rate, Bubba? Are you going to tell me that you're in the highest tax bracket. I'm not.

But let's go back to something else. Let's say you're deducting 100% of the cost of those meals. Do you really want to have that fight with the IRS? You know as well as I do that the IRS doesn't fight fair.

They'll lock up your bank account faster than you can type out a reply to this message, if they really think they've got something on you. And then dare you to try to get it back.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

No.
You will b ehaving to serve Hertz through your labor.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Besides i heard renting is now $300 a week as cars as low. BUT YOU ALL NEVER THINK OF 1 THING..IF RENTING..BAD IDEA BUT..
rent an XL ONLY VAN. as u can get xl rates daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

bobby747 said:


> Besides i heard renting is now $300 a week as cars as low. BUT YOU ALL NEVER THINK OF 1 THING..IF RENTING..BAD IDEA BUT..
> rent an XL ONLY VAN. as u can get xl rates daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


It has been a few months since I travelled and rented a vehicle.

But when I did, vans were about the cheapest thing you could rent.


----------



## TGK (May 31, 2018)

bobby747 said:


> Besides i heard renting is now $300 a week as cars as low. BUT YOU ALL NEVER THINK OF 1 THING..IF RENTING..BAD IDEA BUT..
> rent an XL ONLY VAN. as u can get xl rates daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


I actually rent out minivans for rideshare use, I can tell you, without question a *retail rental* is the worst possible way to do rideshare. It is not just the drag on earnings, a bad week will take 3 or 4 to knock out the losses. You may hit a teaching week where the AI starts to train you who is boss and she will starve you out. When you rent you feel pressure to take rides that you would normally decline [ever been a drug mule?], also if you do decline, you may also get skipped on pings because you are an unreliable driver for good riders. Beg, Borrow, or Steal before renting... 

If you are going to drive 7 days/nights a week to pay for a car, buy one new, then start a personal business and rent it back to yourself so the payments are deductible and the business gets to write down costs. You will file 2 schedule c's and your credit will expand, make sure you get business credit cards for both your businesses. You might like renting cars and start buying old Caravans and renting them out to RS suckers who have no clue...


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Well thier are some examples of great rentals and leases. I did a 36 month unlimited miles lease on a $48.000 wheelchair van I got brand new. $1000 or so a month. .dodge caravan. 
It was the best lease in the world . X xl. Wav.DTS sat nt killer in summer. Never stress to make payments. I cried when I had to turn it in at 36 months.no buyouts. Pa law. 
Got it with 7miles on it. Put 101k on it orginal brakes.
After 50k miles on it I paid $70 a month for extended warranty. Used it 1 nice sweet time. 
2 sets of new tires. What a steal .
My new cash one 19 gt. Brought used and took direct to factory to convert. Cost me some cash. But still worth it.
Sucks on gas


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

TGK said:


> When you rent you feel pressure to take rides that you would normally


The plus side is that if the rental comes with unlimited mileage, the cost per mile is low, just gasoline. So there are a lot more trips that would be worth taking.

There's no free lunch, though. You'd be paying a BIG chunk of money up front for that.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Yes. One catch though. You have to drive 16 hours a day to make any real money. Try that. All I can tell you is I get sick of it after about 3.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

MINE was different 45k xl. not a toyota camry..mine was money maker on wheels


----------



## TGK (May 31, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> The plus side is that if the rental comes with unlimited mileage, the cost per mile is low, just gasoline. So there are a lot more trips that would be worth taking.
> 
> There's no free lunch, though. You'd be paying a BIG chunk of money up front for that.


One of the things that makes RS profitable is mileage depreciation, which allows you to pay less taxes and keep more of what meager money you do earn. You do not have that with a rental vehicle...


----------



## voiceofreason (Jul 17, 2021)

nobody actually tells others strategy! Jeepers! beg, borrow, rent, lease...whatever! have a plan! realize how you can profit on the incentives! IF there is a 10/10 incentive...how are you going to plot out your area? short trips are best. So, do you know what itme of day and where you can always get those? know where and when to avoid turning on meter! how can you be sure you get good reviews? what are key phrases/topics to get that empathy and a 5 star or no rating (thus 5 star) from a passenger? do you know how to print "Cash Tips Accepted" on a card visible to riders?


----------



## TGK (May 31, 2018)

voiceofreason said:


> nobody actually tells others strategy! Jeepers! beg, borrow, rent, lease...whatever! have a plan! realize how you can profit on the incentives! IF there is a 10/10 incentive...how are you going to plot out your area? short trips are best. So, do you know what itme of day and where you can always get those? know where and when to avoid turning on meter! how can you be sure you get good reviews? what are key phrases/topics to get that empathy and a 5 star or no rating (thus 5 star) from a passenger? do you know how to print "Cash Tips Accepted" on a card visible to riders?


Cash tips REQUIRED, not accepted...


----------

